# Warnock Hersey Wood Stove Question



## Axe Man (Oct 7, 2010)

Am looking at a Warnock Hersey wood stove. Built in 2004 but has never been used. Model number is S-130. I googled the manufacturer and the stoves seem to be in the $2000-$2500 range but I cant find this model. Anybody have experience with these stoves? Thanks in advance.


----------



## NorthernOntario (Oct 7, 2010)

FYI... Warnock Hersey also does CSA/ULC testing for wood stoves in Canada, so they may not have manufactured the stove, but they would have tested it (hence their name being on the info plate).

My wood stove is made by "Flame International" by SBI... and has a Warnock Hersey label on the back. Same with pretty much every other wood stove I looked at that had CSA approval.


----------



## CrappieKeith (Oct 8, 2010)

NorthernOntario said:


> FYI... Warnock Hersey also does CSA/ULC testing for wood stoves in Canada, so they may not have manufactured the stove, but they would have tested it (hence their name being on the info plate).
> 
> My wood stove is made by "Flame International" by SBI... and has a Warnock Hersey label on the back. Same with pretty much every other wood stove I looked at that had CSA approval.



Exactly...they are a testing facility only.


----------



## Axe Man (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks guys. Went to look at the stove today and it was too small. Thanks again.


----------

